# Office/secretary stories



## Jake (JMJ) (Sep 30, 2015)

This may have been asked before so I apologize in advance of it has, but does anyone know of some good office/secretarial weight gain stories? This seems to be a genre that doesn't have too many stories. 

I'm still trying to finish the next part of the ruby ring story and once that is finished I think I'm going to begin hashing out a new story.

Thanks.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Coop (Sep 30, 2015)

What I'd like to say by Struggling Writer
The New Hire By YOU!!!
Attitude Adjustment by Atlas D
Office Fatty interactive writing story over at writing.com

If you are going to do a story in this genre, here is a suggestion I had.

A thin woman gets hired by an accounting firm and everyone in her department is overweight/obese. As they enjoy going out and eating, she slowly puts on weight, but soon comes to enjoy her new size. Eventually she becomes as big as everyone else.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Coop. My thinking was along the lines of two characters from a firm. Both see one another but don't talk to one another but they fantasize about one another. So character a might want to see character b pop a shirt button. A few weeks later character b will pop said shirt button. Character b meanwhile might want character a to sit at home in sweats stuffing their face. That night character a would do that very thing.

This would go on and escalate, while each continued to hope the other would get bigger.

Just a thought I had anyway.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Coop (Oct 1, 2015)

If it ends with them falling in love I'll take it.


----------



## acadm (Oct 2, 2015)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/secretary.html it's from the old board, but still juicy even today


----------



## plussauvage (Oct 16, 2015)

Just put this up (Trophy Wife) might be what you are looking for, in the second half 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016PISN90/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mollycoddles (Oct 17, 2015)

You might also enjoy my story, Honey the Fat Secretary:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YUTITEG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mp7251 (Oct 17, 2015)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59407&highlight=john+Laura


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 17, 2015)

Coop said:


> What I'd like to say by Struggling Writer
> The New Hire By YOU!!!
> Attitude Adjustment by Atlas D
> Office Fatty interactive writing story over at writing.com
> ...



lol.. as a bbw that works in an accounting form, I can tell you that most of the accountants are not heavy. They all have gym memberships that are paid for by the company. Since it is a high stress job.. and people work long hours. Exercise is a good stress reliever. That being said, I think they pay for the gym memberships because during tax time they feed us like you would not believe! Candy, cake, pizza, expensive dinners, milkshakes, burgers...


----------

